
UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson moved to intensive care - hknd
https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-prime-minister-boris-johnson-moved-to-intensive-care-after-condition-worsens-11969587
======
ColinWright
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22796906](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22796906)

